# Mapi hiding a Trojan Horse?



## Herve (Sep 9, 2008)

I downloaded Mapi, following advice found on this forum
BUT.. my anti virus: AVG says
"Trojan Horse : SHeur.BAMT detected, move to Vault"
Looks like an horror
So my question is :
Is my antivirus completely parano , and I should change and try to use Mapi
OR
Is there a real threat ?
Has someone experienced the Trojan, horse????

Thank you for any advice since  Mapi looks really useful


----------



## Brad Snyder (Sep 9, 2008)

Herve, I haven't encountered any problems with it. And haven't heard of any either. I'd expect you'd be safe if you d/l'd directly from the author's site here:

[COLOR=#''''ff]http://www.sbsutherland.com/downloads.aspx[/COLOR]

Steve Sutherland, the software's author,  is a member here, I don't know how often he visits, perhaps he'll have some advice.


----------



## Herve (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you Brad, I'll do that
I initially downloaded through Lightroom extras


----------



## Herve (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi Brad
I downloaded following your advice and everything works
Thank you again, may be the file is corrupted when downloaded from Lightroom extras


----------



## Juergen (Sep 10, 2008)

Herve;22'62 said:
			
		

> Thank you again, may be the file is corrupted when downloaded from Lightroom extras



On Lightroom Extras was the original version from last year.

In the announcments is a topic about that and why a new version is avaliable.
http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/showthread.php?t=2'19

Jürgen


----------

